# Camera in Rs15,000



## ritesh.techie (Apr 17, 2010)

Hello,

I am looking for a camera in a price range of Rs15,000 can I get a good one in this range? if yes than which one?


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 17, 2010)

> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=118227



better post your querry here.... official photography sticky thread.... will get more suggestions....


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 17, 2010)

Canon SX120 IS.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 17, 2010)

^
Yeah the SX120 is great.
I have a Nikon L100.
It is a 10 mp cam with 15x optical zoom. \m/

Photos are pretty good.Might wanna check it out. 
I got it for 14000


----------



## Stuge (Apr 17, 2010)

increase your budget FZ35 to  around Rs17,500(without bill though ),but its one hell of a cam. it even allows you to shoot in raw format ,can hook up polarizer too .otherwise go with canon .


----------



## ritesh.techie (Apr 17, 2010)

went to a shop today and saw the demo of Canon SX120 IS it looks promising


----------

